# Gas bottle filling near Malaga?



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Help please,Down in Malaga,Need to get 13kg propane gas bottle refilled,Any one know the closest place to get a refill,kind regards Satis


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Cannot help with refilling but why not buy a Spanish bottle, you should be able to buy a new full bottle for around 20 euro. If you are lucky and choose the right dealer he will fill in the correct forms as well. All you will need is your passport and a telephone number.

Mike


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the Info mike,Yes i was thinking along those lines of getting a spanish bottle,Just trying to avoid the extra baggage and weight,many thanks Satis


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think there is a place on the industrial estate, just before the airport driving from Malaga. Maybe someone will have better instructions.

Sooty10


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

[Thanks for that sooty,Is it near plaza Mayor? The big shopping centre near the Airport?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*gas bottle filling nr malaga*

hi satis,

got an address and lat and long,

lat. N36.41'.25.04"

long.W4.28'58.76"

c.concepcion arenal

this is off the repsal site. hope you can find it,best of luck,they shut at 10.30pm

mags


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Try the "car boot" on the ferria ground at Fuengirola on Sat morning - lots of Spanish bottles for €5 last year - probably accept €3 if you try hard.

Gordon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi this is the garage in Malaga that sells autogas, whether you can fill your bottle will depend on whether you have a euronozzel to your bottle adapter.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...0324,-4.482996&spn=0.001121,0.002642&t=h&z=19

Its in the LPG database.

Olley


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help,will get there and fill up,many thanks Steve


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
We have loads of bottles, full or empty, you can loan or we can get you one to keep [cheap]........ if you are near Alhaurin el Grande [20'ish K inlnad from Malaga].

PM or best to call 0034 658988841 or 0034 616276532

The Repsol Auto Gas location is just north of Malaga turning inland from the Port exit on the Mway......and it is jus past roundabout on the Calle de Concepycion.......tele number 0034 952 067 072

There may be another at Carretera Azucarera-interhorce [Industrila east Teresa] 0034 952 23 82 45

Best knowledge as we have it but this is Spain!.........

..


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Detourer,Managed to get a spare bottle at the campsite last night from a fellew motorhomer,But thanks for your kind offer and the info,Just needed some gas for the journey home and used more this trip than ever before,Many thanks Satis Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Detourer said:


> We have loads of bottles, full or empty, you can loan or we can get you one to keep [cheap]


Does that extend to Malt? 8O I'll be down soon.

Dougie.


----------

